# How to Get an EBAY Auction Noticed



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I put a Cal Ripken ticket on EBAY today, from the streak ending game against the Yankees (#2632).

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=150333224166

Does anyone have any tips to help me get the auction noticed?

I have the opening bid set at $100 which may be too high, but that is what it is worth to me.

Any thoughts?

Rick


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I wish you luck with the ticket. I don't see a hit counter so I can't see how well you're doing, but hopefully you'll get some keyword traffic.

Things have changed at eBay. Here are the main points.
The default search mode is now "Best Match", instead of "Ending Soonest" like it used to be. Since most eBay buyers will just accept the default search mode, Best Match gives eBay complete control over the order of auction presentation.
EBay is giving priority listing position to power sellers.
EBay is allowing buy.com and a few other commercial vendors to list for free, and is also giving them priority listing position (even above power sellers).
It shouldn't be this way, since listing an auction at eBay is effectively paid advertising. Everyone should have equal footing for exposure, and everyone should pay their fair share of the fees to support the service. The way it's working today, the paying customers (regular sellers) are getting the shaft while fair-haired vendors are getting a free ride. I suspect this will end in a lawsuit, but in the meantime things are very tough at eBay.

Again, I really hope you do we'll.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Rick - I replied to your PM.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

clovis said:


> Rick - I replied to your PM.


Hey, if you know a way to get my eBay listings higher then PM me too!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

thanks Nevada.

To Nevada Clovis and all:

What other auction sites do you recommend?

Rick


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Rick said:


> thanks Nevada.
> 
> To Nevada Clovis and all:
> 
> ...


I've tried a few others, but they are missing the most important ingredient -- buyers. EBay's got 'em, no one else does.

Certain products sell okay at amazon.com, and large products (major appliances, etc.) & local services can do well on Craig's List, but there's no competitor to eBay for collectibles like you're selling.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> I've tried a few others, but they are missing the most important ingredient -- buyers. EBay's got 'em, no one else does.
> 
> Certain products sell okay at amazon.com, and large products (major appliances, etc.) & local services can do well on Craig's List, but there's no competitor to eBay for collectibles like you're selling.


Thanks again!

I just told Clove in a PM that I should have tried craigs list 

No biggie. We can use a couple of extra bucks, or we'll have to start eating oats twice a day hee hee.

I guess if Spring training were over, maybe there would be a little more interest.

Can you tell me how to insert a counter?

Thanks.

Rick


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Rick said:


> I just told Clove in a PM that I should have tried craigs list


As I said, Craig's List is good for some things, but since you have to run your ad for a particular city the marketing is limited. You can't run the same ad in multiple cities or you'll get banned for spamming. You want sports memorabilia buyers from all over the country to see your ad.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> As I said, Craig's List is good for some things, but since you have to run your ad for a particular city the marketing is limited. You can't run the same ad in multiple cities or you'll get banned for spamming. You want sports memorabilia buyers from all over the country to see your ad.


I gathered that CL was probably not going to help, and thank you for your insight, and making sure I understood. I did not realize it would be spam to list it in 2 communities.

Rick


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I wonder if you listed the ticket on craigslist for both Baltimore and New York?

Did Ripken play somewhere else before Balt?

Might be worth a shot...

Clove


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

clovis said:


> I wonder if you listed the ticket on craigslist for both Baltimore and New York?


He could probably get away with two cities at Craig's List.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

clovis said:


> I wonder if you listed the ticket on craigslist for both Baltimore and New York?
> 
> Did Ripken play somewhere else before Balt?
> 
> ...


Yeah the minor leagues!

BTW can anyone tell me how to put a counter in my auction?

Thanks...


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I might edit the title line to include these keywords Baltimore Maryland MD NY Yankees Baseball ephemera paper. You can then use your second line to further describe you item.

I may also list it in this second category; Sports Mem, Cards & Fan Shop > Fan Apparel & Souvenirs > Baseball-MLB > Baltimore Orioles > Other Items


----------



## poultryprincess (Aug 9, 2002)

when you are designing your listing, it will ask you if you would like a "Counter" . Click on "Revise" your listing, & go thru with a fine tooth comb. Once you see the offer of a counter ( I believe they ask What kind of counter you want ) you will wonder how you missed it. I Always put a counter. It tells you if there was really enough traffic or interest to run the ad again. Good luck. << BTW - I was told you could list in 6 different areas with Craigslist, though I have only listed in 2 @ a time >>


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

blufford said:


> I might edit the title line to include these keywords Baltimore Maryland MD NY Yankees Baseball ephemera paper. You can then use your second line to further describe you item.
> 
> I may also list it in this second category; Sports Mem, Cards & Fan Shop > Fan Apparel & Souvenirs > Baseball-MLB > Baltimore Orioles > Other Items


I looked up ephemera ... are you for real? I believe you are......

Google says there is a society of ephemera enthusiasts out there. Thanks Blufford. 

My listing was bid up to $50. Can't wait to list my Cuba game ticket.

Ephemera...will there be new word tomorrow?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Rick-

Isn't that cool? Did you start it at 99 cents?

How many watchers do you have?

I would consider listing the other ticket with free shipping. Sometimes people get stupid with their bids when there is free shipping.

Sorry to break the news, but ephemera is an old school term. Lots of ephemera collectors in nearly every hobby.

Clove


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

clovis said:


> Rick-
> 
> Isn't that cool? Did you start it at 99 cents?
> 
> ...


That word was even a surprise to Ann! 
I offered free shipping if they meet the reserve. I should have said free shipping period- that would mean the same thing. 

I dropped the price to .99c with a 75 dollar reserve. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

When you complete a listing eBay will give you a 'you are now listed' notice which contains a paragraph on search results. Apparently a good number of factors can make up who appears in Best Match.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

You'll make your best money if there is a bidding war for your item. Thats why you never make the reserve too high. Thats why it pays to research your item and reserve the price at 1/2 or 2/3rds of its value, assuming that you could live with the lower bid if it sold. The fact that someone had one listed for 400.00 at an ebay store really doesn't mean a lot. Some sellers will list an item high to snag an uninformed buyer. Your completed listings for actual bids and sales is more helpful in knowing and setting a fair price. I'm glad you lowered your reserve. I think your just about where you need to be. Its a nice item and luckily in most cases full tickets are worth more money then stubs. I think you'll see some more bidding on it before the weekend is out. Sunday night is really busy, Good luck.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Everyone!

I can live with the price as it stands. The leading bidder looks real solid, so that is good too.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Well...

The auction ends in 3 hours, and a rock solid bidder has it at 96 dollars. Thanks to all for input!

I will ship swoftly, insure my priority mailing, and get a delivery confirmation. Any other things to do to make it end well!

Thanks

Rick


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Just 2 1/2 hours now...lets hope for a bidding frenzy at the last minute or so.

Let us know how it turns out, Rick.


----------



## poultryprincess (Aug 9, 2002)

Congratulations! Yes a few last things - when the auction ends, send him an email. Something like - Thank you for your purchase of "?" Your item will be shipped by "?" once payment is recieved. I will email you once I have shipped & leave you the Tracking # for your reference. Let's exchange Feedbacks once your item arrives. Again, thank you for your purchase, I appreciate your business.* People like to have acknowledgement of the sale, as well as When & How the item will be shipped. Good Job!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the summary!

About 30 minutes to go- I'll report when I can.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Well...the winning bidder is also 100 per cent feedback.

The final bid was $103.53 After shipping it is still near what I was looking for.

Thanks again 

Rick


----------

